# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  crushing head pressure during WILD sleep paralysis/hypnagogic

## envy253

im trying to get into lucid dreaming and i can get into sleep paralysis pretty reliably by waking up in the middle of the night (ive been doing ti since i was a kid and had no idea what it was. i get into a hypnagogic state and i get a loud buzzing electrical feeling (which im comfortable with) but i also get a really bad crushing head pressure that feels like my brain is imploding. is that normal?.has anyone else experienced this or know whats going on? and is it dangerous at all?
thanks

----------


## gab

If you are completely immobilized to the point, that you can't move no matter how hard you try, then you are right and you are in SP.

But if you are talking about the buzzing, body feeling heavy or super relaxed, all kinds of different sounds, sensations of being moved or distorted - these are all just normal signs or falling asleep. They are called hypnagogic hallucinations and they are all just that - hallucinations. They can not hurt you in any way. 

Some people find them uncomfortable and even painfull, some enjoyable and exciting. I have just woken up from a nap with some awesome HH - I was falling through my mattress for hundreds of feet through a elevator like shaft and the sensation was for a lack of better word, sensational ::alien::   Previously, I have felt great pressure on my body, on head, felt like I was lifted up and twisted into a pretzel with my joints being twisted in unreal manner, felt flying, falling, as if being in a hammock, on a water bed - and I enjoyed every single one of them. 

So I would say that all of this is normal  ::D:  in our world of lucid dreamers.

Check out this WILD (sageous) tutorial.

----------


## faceonmars

I have had that on and off for a long time. When you are attempting to lucid dream your mind becomes hyper-sensitive to things you would not normally notice. Could it be you have a deviated septum or another underlying medical problem? For me it is a deviated septum. I also have tinnitus in both ears. I happen to believe the constant ringing actually helps my ability to lucid dream. Anyhoo, these feelings of pressure, and sudden awakening, used to be called '_alpha jerks_' . Hopefully yours will fade away soon.

----------


## Skalm

The pressure could be your 3rd eye. 
Perhaps your brow chakra is too active?
You could find some crystals to calm your 3rd eye.
It could be that, it also could be a lot of other things. Perhaps try this and see if it helps? 
Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Joseawww

> im trying to get into lucid dreaming and i can get into sleep paralysis pretty reliably by waking up in the middle of the night (ive been doing ti since i was a kid and had no idea what it was. i get into a hypnagogic state and i get a loud buzzing electrical feeling (which im comfortable with) but i also get a really bad crushing head pressure that feels like my brain is imploding. is that normal?.has anyone else experienced this or know whats going on? and is it dangerous at all?
> thanks



Yeah man for the past year ive had tue same thing i know its two years past but this thing is scaring me, ive just woken.up from one amd it went on amd off aboyt ten times......ive been to the docter,  she dosemt know what to do, ive searched the internet and ur the only thing thats close enough to wat i have so please help me,  what have u done,  please awnser asap i feel like this thing can srsly hurt me

----------


## HeadPressure

I have never made an account to ask something on a forum before but I have just experienced your problem of severe head pressure prior to waking from sleep paralysis multiple times and I am very scared, it is 5.30 in the morning and im afraid to go back to sleep. Did you ever get an answer to your problem? Is there a way to prevent it or to reduce the effects? As you know it is extremely scary please contact me if you know anything that can help.

----------


## lunagoddess

I've experienced the head pressure and searched everywhere on the internet for answers and found nothing.  Mine felt like my temples were spinning and compressing in on each other and/or my entire brain was spinning and being compressed.  I've had it for days at a time and it's never caused any serious problems.  The only thing that gets rid of mine is doing things that ground me (including taking a break from lucid dreaming pursuits) and trying not to think about it.  Do not let it give you anxiety, that's just going to make it worse!

----------


## HeadPressure

Thank you very much for your reply it helps to know that others are experiencing this and that I am not on the verge of some traumatic experience as a result of this head pressure. Last night i genuinely felt as though my eyes were going to pop out of my head, i've never experienced anything like it before. How are you holding up now? Have you had any episodes like it much since?

----------


## lunagoddess

I haven't had it for a while because I haven't been attempting to WILD or anything of the sort.  If I experience it, it's very brief.  
I must add that if this is a chronic problem for you it would be wise to see a doctor because there are some conditions that present with similar neurological symptoms.  You know your body better than anyone else and if you're genuinely concerned about your well being then I would recommend talking with a professional.
Some questions to consider:  How long have you been experiencing it?  Have you ever had it before?  Does sleep paralysis happen naturally for you or were you pushing yourself to LD?  Does it worsen if you focus on it and improve a little when you're distracted?  Has it gotten better, worse, or the same since it started?

----------


## HeadPressure

> I haven't had it for a while because I haven't been attempting to WILD or anything of the sort.  If I experience it, it's very brief.  
> I must add that if this is a chronic problem for you it would be wise to see a doctor because there are some conditions that present with similar neurological symptoms.  You know your body better than anyone else and if you're genuinely concerned about your well being then I would recommend talking with a professional.
> Some questions to consider:  How long have you been experiencing it?  Have you ever had it before?  Does sleep paralysis happen naturally for you or were you pushing yourself to LD?  Does it worsen if you focus on it and improve a little when you're distracted?  Has it gotten better, worse, or the same since it started?



It happened last night about 3 times, never before that. I was not attempting to LD I experienced involuntary sleep paralysis and as i I was coming out of it the intense head pressure happened. I am pretty sure that as I thought to myself on the 3rd episode "this will pass" and tried not to focus on it it got worse. Is there anything i can do to avoid the SP altogether such as drink alcohol or take sleeping tablets? Also maybe the past 2 days before i experienced this head pressure I have felt kind of dizzy all day including today the day after, this is accompanied with very light pulsations that i feel going through my body at random intervals throughout the day which I have never experienced before, could these things be linked? I will update tomorrow and you know if it happens again tonight, I really hope it does not.

----------

